# كورسات هامة جدا لكل الشباب والصبايا لمستقبل أفضل



## ولاء العاشقة (16 مايو 2011)

بسم الله الرحمن الرحيم


اقدم لكم اليوم اكبر مكتبة لتعليم الفوركس و التحليل الفنى من رفعى الخاص 
المكتبة تحتوى على اشهر و افضل كتب تعليم الفوركس و التحليل الفنى
بالاضافة لكورس صوت و صورة لتعليم التحليل الفنى خطوة بخطوة 

كتاب Forex 4 Arab 

كتاب ايزى فوركس 




كتاب تعريف بالتحليل الفنى

الشموع اليابانية 

نسب فايبوناتشى 

كتاب جون ميرفى بالعربى 







تفادى الخسارة فالفوركس 


و المفاجأة كورس تحليل فنى كامل صوت و صورة ابتداء من تعرف التحليل الفنى
الى نسب الفايبوناتشى و موجات اليوت و الكورس من رفعى الخاص بردو 

لينك التحميل 






http://www.rowshkids.com/money-service/Use-Business-Accounting-Software-in-a-Small-Business.html

بالتوفيق للجميع ان شاء الله ^_^
​


----------

